# WTB Exo Mountain 3500 or 5500 or Mystery Ranch Metcalf



## Loveless (Sep 21, 2011)

Looking to buy a 2015 Model Exo Mountain Gear 3500 or 5500 Backpack, in any color, but preferably Foliage or Multicam with a Med. Belt. Interested in accessories as well (Belt Pouches / Meat shelf). Let me know what you’ve got.

Also might be talked into a 2014 for the right price 

PM or Text/ 801514772eight / loveless.spencer—at—gmail.com


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm not selling my 3500 (I love that thing) but I've got a few extra mesh pockets, due to a shipping mixup, that I'd be happy to part with if you find a pack and are interested. Let me know.


----------



## Loveless (Sep 21, 2011)

Good to hear I'm interested in them. But you're right first I'll need a pack. the hunt goes on.....


----------

